# Custom Agile Intrepid 8 Specs Submitted



## Used666 (Aug 8, 2008)

Just submitted my plans for a custom Agile Intrepid 8 string, nothing too fancy but at the same time everything i want.







Let me know what you guys think 

Also i should give proper credits to Darren for the visualization of which i modified


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome!!!

Now mail it to me once its ready!


----------



## Ishan (Aug 8, 2008)

it should be good if you like the EMG


----------



## Apophis (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## ogisha007 (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice and simple, just the way I like it. 
The white colour looks really good on the Intrepid.


----------



## Used666 (Aug 8, 2008)

Working out details now


----------



## TMM (Aug 8, 2008)

WTF I thought we couldn't order them till 2009


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Aug 8, 2008)

how much is that gonna cost?


----------



## Shawn (Aug 11, 2008)

That looks awesome.


----------



## ibznorange (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks awesome


----------



## COBHC (Aug 11, 2008)

nice 

cant wait to see results for my quote , Hornet 7 with quilt top and transparent paint


----------



## digitalpig (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks great imo.
I love the shape of this model.

Greetings!
Felix


----------



## st2012 (Aug 12, 2008)

COBHC said:


> nice
> 
> cant wait to see results for my quote , Hornet 7 with quilt top and transparent paint



Thats going to look fucking sweet.


----------

